# Diverse Intranet-Webserver Probleme...



## EVIL-WAX (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe hier in der Firma einen Server stehen, der als Intranet-Webserver agiert.
Ich weis weder ob da Apache oder sonst was in der richtung drauf läuft, noch welche PHP / MySQL Vers. aufgespielt sind. Der Typ der sich darum gekümmert hat wurde leider "wegrationalisiert". Nun liegt es an mir den Intranetserver am leben zu erhalten  :suspekt: 

Nun kommen schon die ersten Probleme:

1. Wie finde ich heraus was alles auf dem Server läuft (PHP Vers. usw..)

2. Normalerweise geben unsere Mitarbeiter im Browser einfach "web" ein und sie gelangen automatisch auf die Startseite vom Intranet mit der URL: "http:www.[darf-ich-nicht-weitergeben].com/intra/index.htm"
Nun funktioniert diese "Weiterleitung" seltsamerweise nicht... woran könnte das liegen? Und wo kann man sowas überhaupt einstellen`

Weitere Probleme folgen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (19. Januar 2006)

Willkommen im Forum.

Weisst Du denn welches OS auf dem Server laeuft? Falls es nicht Windows ist faellt der IIS ja schonmal flach und dass Apache laeuft ist dann sehr wahrscheinlich.


----------



## EVIL-WAX (19. Januar 2006)

Hi und danke =)

Es handelt sich um eine Linux-Kiste

*-----edit*

Habe inzwischen auch das PHP-MyAdmin gefunden und einige Infos gefunden..

damit wäre Problem 1 gelöst:

*System:*
Linux armstrong 2.4.9

*Apache: *
Apache Version	*Apache/1.3.20*
Apache Release	*10320100*
Apache API Version	*19990320*

*MySQL:*
Client API version	3.23.44

*PHP:*
Version 4.0.6


----------



## Arne Buchwald (19. Januar 2006)

Hallo Evil-Wax,



> 1. Wie finde ich heraus was alles auf dem Server läuft (PHP Vers. usw..)


php -v inner Shell, Apache ähnlich.



> 2. Normalerweise geben unsere Mitarbeiter im Browser einfach "web" ein und sie gelangen automatisch auf die Startseite vom Intranet mit der URL: "http:www.[darf-ich-nicht-weitergeben].com/intra/index.htm"
> Nun funktioniert diese "Weiterleitung" seltsamerweise nicht... woran könnte das liegen? Und wo kann man sowas überhaupt einstellen`


Das kann niemand aus der Ferne beurteilen, weil keiner von uns hellsehen kann.

Ich würde dir / euch dringend empfehlen, externen Support einzubeziehen, weil Webserver eben kein Kinderspiel sind. Je nachdem, was auf den Intranet-Seiten läuft, kann es u.U. auch zum Umsatzausfall kommen, wenn Mitarbeiter zum Arbeiten darauf zugreifen müssen und aufgrund irgendeines technischen Fehlers nicht können.
Wenn an meinem Vorschlag Interesse besteht, würde ich dich bitten, mir einfach mal eine Email / PN an info /at/ busoft /punkt/ de mit Kontaktdaten zukommen zu lassen, so dass wir eure Bedürfnisse mal besprechen könnten, damit ich euch ein günstiges Angebot zur Wartung zukommen lassen könnte.

P.S.: Eine Linux-Distribution namens "Armstrong" gibt es nicht.


----------



## Neurodeamon (19. Januar 2006)

Und man soll sich nicht wundern das so viele Firmen probleme mit der Sicherheit haben?
_"Wozu einen Mitarbeiter vom Fach für die Server? Herr Sowieso aus der Buchhaltung kann sich ja ein Buch kaufen und das Ding verwalten..."_


----------



## uhuwe (12. Februar 2006)

Wenn du an den Server rankommst wo sich HP-Files befinden dann mach mal ne neue Datei wo du rein schreibst <?php echo phpinfo();?> und für die dann mal aus.


----------



## Pre7ender (9. März 2006)

uhuwe hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn du an den Server rankommst wo sich HP-Files befinden dann mach mal ne neue Datei wo du rein schreibst <?php echo phpinfo();?> und für die dann mal aus.


er hat die php version ja bereits herausgefunden  zudem brauchst du den echo befehl dazu nicht. aber egal 

zu deiner frage bezüglich "web" eintippen, das wird mittels DNS geregelt.
mach mal ein "nslookup www.deinserver.com", egal von wo, geht sowohl auf windows als auch auf linux.
dann siehst du die addresse des dns servers, log dich da ein und such die konfig files. wenn auch da linux/unix verwendet wird, wird üblicherweise Bind als dns server verwendet.
setzt dann auf diesem system einfach mal ein "find / -name named.conf" ab, das ist die haubt konfig datei des nameservers.. darin siehst du dann wo die einzelnen zonen und domains verwaltet werden etc.
da drin steht dann irgendwo die addresse des webservers und wahrscheindlich ein alias "web".
überprüfe ob da alles korrekt drin steht, IP addressen etc. und ob dieser web eintrag überhaubt irgendwo vorhanden ist.

ansonsten als übergangslösung, damit die leute arbeiten können, verschickt ein email mit der IP addresse des servers, und dann sollen die diese bookmarken
z.b. http://192.168.100.100/intra/index.htm

viel glück


----------

